# Happy Fathers Day



## flyin'illini (Jun 15, 2014)

Funny grilling  jib jab by my wife 

http://www.jibjab.com/view/KCLu_MK9...soul_man&utm_medium=Share&utm_source=Facebook


Glen
Large Vertical Charcoal w/ BBQ guru
3 UDS (one built by BBQ Bubba)
Superfast thermopen 
KCBS CBJ


----------

